# April Fools!



## shaunj66 (Apr 1, 2008)

*April Fools!*
Did we getcha?


*April Fools!*

Did we get you? Yeah we did! *NEITHER CNET NETWORKS NOR GAMESPOT HAVE BOUGHT OUT GBAtemp*. It was an April Fools joke... Now take a deep breath and relax!

We're not sell outs; we love GBAtemp just as much as you guys! We will never sell the site to a greedy corporation (with CNET and GameSpot being bottom of the barrel!!) and will never plaster the site in lame ads for crappy cars. It's just not going to happen. We stand by our zero-advert policy and will continue to!

No staff have quit - it was all part of the prank! We started spreading the rumour about a possible sell out a few weeks to help make things a little more believable. 

Sorry to those of you that _really_ fell for it (I'm looking at you, JPH)! We hope you all stay around and continue making GBAtemp the community that it is.

Immunity will be given to those that went a bit overboard and started saying _nasty_ things, so don't fret! 

Actually, the one place where we were telling the truth is how difficult it is to maintain a site like this. It is hard and expensive work. So we hope you perhaps now appreciate a little more the fact that we're just a small group of guys who maintain the site in our spare time. I'd also just like to thank our affiliates who you can see on the right side of the portal who pay out to keep GBAtemp hosted and running on a smooth dedicated server.

So to wrap up - April Fools!  

PS. Oh, and the Testing Area is now open and the swear filter has been removed, so get back to being nuts!

PPS. KiVan fell for it. We freakin' April Fool'd him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







You can change back to previous Forum Skins here


----------



## xJonny (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh, you got me good.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Sarcasm)


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 1, 2008)

KiVan got OWNED!

Also I KNEW IT!

You cocksuckers


----------



## Regiiko (Apr 1, 2008)

ihy guys ):


----------



## jgu1994 (Apr 1, 2008)

Damage has already been done. Alot of people are going to leave or have left. You guy's shouldn't have done this.


----------



## Sperenvanger (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm glad it isn't true


----------



## tjas (Apr 1, 2008)

PHAIL omg xD

I have been saying from the start.... TOLD YA


----------



## m3rox (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice, I read about KiVan leaving here (long url, so I tinyurl'd it)
*LINK REMOVED*

**Do NOT post links to browser hijacking rick rolls. -jumpman17*


----------



## Bosu (Apr 1, 2008)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Damage has already been done. Alot of people are going to leave or have left. You guy's shouldn't have done this.



It is pretty easy to come back to a website after leaving.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 1, 2008)

PHAIL


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Apr 1, 2008)

It was kind of clear from the start, but I'll have to admit you got me the first few minutes after i read the announcement until i figured it was april 1st which made it too obvious for me from then on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: How are you gonna deal with the unauthourized use of the Gamespot etc. images? I think ive read a mail here of a (real) cnet staff member who didnt sound too friendly on that topic ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 1, 2008)

A surprising amount of people fell for it.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 1, 2008)

Wait...so I bought a car and a plasma TV for nothing? DOH


----------



## xJonny (Apr 1, 2008)

Come on forum 8!


----------



## tomqman (Apr 1, 2008)

w00t who couldnt see this post coming


----------



## Deletable_Man (Apr 1, 2008)

I laughed. I cried. I rickrolled.

Let's hope the morons that left stay away.
Also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really wanted the Testing Area to die in a fire.


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 1, 2008)

Good job guys you got me there. No ne even suspected that GBAtemp wasnt taken over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A tip, once a joke goes too far you quit and stop trying to convince people.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 1, 2008)

Shaun! Make it less obvious next time. >.>


----------



## funem (Apr 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> and will never plaster the site in lame ads for crappy cars. It's just not going to happen. We stand by our zero-advert policy and will continue to



Nice, can we finally get rid of that freaking annoying advert now..


----------



## plasmatron (Apr 1, 2008)

Could you please remove all the cnet rubbish and adverts now please ?
What a nightmare.


----------



## kemosabe (Apr 1, 2008)

lol nice one,
i was believing it,


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2008)

A message to all the whiners

You guys have fun in the Testing Area all year, why can't the staff have just one/two days of fun?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 1, 2008)

One word:

*BWAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH!*

Sorry guys, but it was a lot of fun from a staff perspective.. I just hope some of the people that swore they would never return will come back


----------



## tomqman (Apr 1, 2008)

still cant get into the testing area


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 1, 2008)

To bad. I really wanted a second Gamespot forums.


----------



## Osaka (Apr 1, 2008)

last night was so crazy o_o;;


----------



## scootmcfly (Apr 1, 2008)

What a shame. I was just starting to appreciate Liam's great sense of humor.


----------



## jincongz (Apr 1, 2008)

What about the R4 one? Still a joke?


----------



## pelago (Apr 1, 2008)

You let it go on for too long, really. Whatever happened to April Fools only lasting till lunchtime?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 1, 2008)

Those fake releases were a joke within a joke, a decoy joke to make the real joke seem like a real event.


----------



## Gian (Apr 1, 2008)

You should've went with it for one more week (or at least one more day).
THAT would have made it believable.


----------



## pilotwangs (Apr 1, 2008)

What about the R4 version update?

Please tell me that's real!


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 1, 2008)

pelago said:
			
		

> You let it go on for too long, really. Whatever happened to April Fools only lasting till lunchtime?


We're an international site... So the prank has to work for everyones time zones... It's just about lunch time on April 1st for the last place right now


----------



## need4speed (Apr 1, 2008)

I fell for It I did lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was getting worry when I saw this happend good April Fools


----------



## Spikey (Apr 1, 2008)

Don't worry everyone! I'm still on the Tempcast and will be for the future to come(most likely). Hope you guys enjoy the next one which should be dropping later today. Greg Woggerman FTW!


----------



## tjas (Apr 1, 2008)

I've used it befor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and here it is again ^^


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 1, 2008)

jincongz said:
			
		

> What about the R4 one? Still a joke?


Isn't it obvious? >_>


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 1, 2008)

BTW, the PM that JPH sent to some people about GBATemp's closure can be found here: http://pastebin.com/m30ad18ed


----------



## theman69 (Apr 1, 2008)

CAN'T YOU SEEE THIS IS THE REAL JOKE IT'S APRIL FIRST!!!


----------



## phoood (Apr 1, 2008)

w00t for having the classic skin back


----------



## Costello (Apr 1, 2008)

theman69 said:
			
		

> CAN'T YOU SEEE THIS IS THE REAL JOKE IT'S APRIL FIRST!!!



OH NO, SOMEONE FOUND OUT.

Yeah, the ads will be back in a couple of hours.




Spoiler



guess who was the evil CNET_Peter


----------



## CheatingSoi (Apr 1, 2008)

WTF haha that was so perfecty made, when I saw the main mage today my stomach felt like when you go over a big hill in a car. Idk that was the best april fools joke yet. Words cant explain. But what about all that down time? what was that caused from then?


----------



## Vamosi (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank the heavens, all is well again lol.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 1, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> theman69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You? and Liam was Ace


----------



## Costello (Apr 1, 2008)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> WTF haha that was so perfecty made, when I saw the main mage today my stomach felt like when you go over a big hill in a car. Idk that was the best april fools joke yet. Words cant explain. But what about all that down time? what was that caused from then?



this month we had 2 down times:
- first time we got hacked by a script kiddie, who fortunately did not delete anything (well, almost...) I had to turn off the forums to find out what the problem was.
- second time, the (linux/debian) OS completely crashed on us, the server would not reboot at all. I had to backup all the files, format the hard drive and reinstall the OS and configure the system again, in less than 12 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Salamantis: yep.

And yeah a lot of people did indeed fall for it. Even the haters (yes Urza if you read this, this is for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Even the long time members: Kivan, Hunter, ...


----------



## Rayder (Apr 1, 2008)

Whether you'd like to say you "got me" or not is up to you.  I just stated MY thoughts in any reply I made regarding it all.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2008)

lol it took too long to reveil mustve spanned all time zones of april 1st... aka milked it.
nice one i guess.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Apr 1, 2008)

Muppets anyone 
Muppets Classic


----------



## CheatingSoi (Apr 1, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> CheatingSoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well pretty good timing for your april fools then


----------



## Grimalkin (Apr 1, 2008)

Never got me, it was too coincidental. And I have a stern belief to ignore everything on the internet till the next day. This year you guys did a good job, it was believable and not at the same time (I lol'd at the gamespot logo). Also helped weed out all the whiners.

*Good job GBATemp staff* - This is why I love this site.

P.S.: I'm eagerly waiting for next year now.


----------



## SaltyDog (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok, ok, second best only to the Zelda Movie trailer. But what I want to know is where is my WARNING BLUE LANGUAGE


Spoiler



Motherfucking son-of-a-bitch damned piece-of-monkey shit douchebag nut sucking ass raping cunt-sniffing cock-stroking tit-jiggling ass-spanking monkey-spanking C-Net


 R4 update  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Just checking to see if swearing was back)


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 1, 2008)

See, mods "quitting" was a way for them to assume these CNET people without difficulty. >_>


----------



## Julian017 (Apr 1, 2008)

I knew it


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 1, 2008)

hah. fooled me.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL even WildToushi thought he had won!! watch his youtube video what a fag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## GameDragon (Apr 1, 2008)

Soo... how many of us actually fell for this April fools?
I admit, it was pretty funny and well thought out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

...But imagine if GBATemp REALLY was bought by CNet...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 1, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> See, mods "quitting" was a way for them to assume these CNET people without difficulty. >_>


Actually, that just came out of it. The quittings were always planned, the whole new mods thing just spun out of that.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 1, 2008)

I dont have a problem this time. Now april fool day didnt fool me anymore. Not this year. I am pay attention now, haha. I won.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 1, 2008)

Im pretty sure GBATemp lost over 400 regular members about this. I mean really.


----------



## spectral (Apr 1, 2008)

A nice joke but far far too obvious. Do one in July or something, that'll get 'em.


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 1, 2008)

Who would fell for that "bad" april joke. Lucky us there existed pages on the internet with "good" april jokes instead of the same lame old and drought up jokes :/ . Kudos to you though for filling up tons of pages with replies on that topic. Never ceases to amaze me how many stupid people this world has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

Now let's switch back to a real skin: GBAtemp Classic Skin


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 1, 2008)

I didn't fall for the CNET stuff but I have to admit Opiums R4 update got me! Damn you you aussie git!


----------



## science (Apr 1, 2008)

I was worried that the C-Net takeover would hinder the shipping of my Temper Card, so thank God it was just a prank!


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 1, 2008)

Guys, don't forget you can change back to *other forum skins right here*


----------



## SkankyYankee (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah the R4 update got me too, i was too busy with CNET to realize they could be that cruel to try to dupe us all twice. Im still waiting for ingame saves Opium!!


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 1, 2008)

It was too obvious.. but a great idea indeed.. 

When the mods started to quit cause GBATemp was a sellout and the mods who stayed refused to say the reason, I knew that it was something to do with the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I lol'd at some of the members trying to be smart-asses saying stuff like "It's a joke! See! The banner doesn't work" and "The site is not hosted at cnet! Look" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice one guys, and good job moving all the crap created today to the testing area!


----------



## moozxy (Apr 1, 2008)

Gaaah I'd missed practically everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was out all day and I only got on the computer a couple of hours ago. 
I did fall for it for the last couple of hours when I got on though lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Although  I won't  fall for it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! I hope..


----------



## Dead Ghost (Apr 1, 2008)

I fell for it for a minute or so..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, best April's 1st joke this year for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kinda cruel, but this is Fool's Day after all.


----------



## Defiance (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey, if you guys ever run out of money, just ask me to come here.  i'll pay the fine if the other option is Cnet!

Hmm, wonder what the people at Cnet are thinking right now.


----------



## Timmy!!& (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, I'm leaving now. I frickin' love Cnet!! Too bad you guys didn't sell out, Gamfaqs r0ckssss








(I fell for the joke, nice one guys....)


----------



## Anakir (Apr 1, 2008)

A lot of people over reacted. Even for those who didn't believe it over reacted. Surprisingly it got a lot of people. Anyways, happy April Fools.


----------



## lagman (Apr 1, 2008)

Hoo hoo hoo hoo.


----------



## pasc (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, I already thought about quitting for good ...

This prank made me realize how important Gbatemp is, not only for our latest game fix, but for everything else too like general, and music discussion. You really are doing a great job there, keep it up.

BTW: Yep, I would have missed everyone, including Bonemonkey ^^.


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 1, 2008)

There was actually a follow up joke planned...but we thought we already got on enough people's nerves.
Shame too, it would've actually fooled everyone...oh well. =P


----------



## martin88 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank god. This lame and pathetic attempt at a joke is over.


----------



## Hellios (Apr 2, 2008)

I didn't believe in a sellout, about seven years ago a site I frequented did the same thing, only less believable, they were a tech site and were sold to Vivid.

But you got me on the R4 kernel update 1.18, man was I excited reading that... shame on you, shame on you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 2, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> There was actually a follow up joke planned...but we thought we already got on enough people's nerves.
> Shame too, it would've actually fooled everyone...oh well. =P



What was it?


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 2, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah what was it


----------



## platypusrme427 (Apr 2, 2008)

I wants to know as well! We should create another topic just to discuss wut this follow-up would have been.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Apr 2, 2008)

I knew it all along


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nuff said...


----------



## RiotShooter (Apr 2, 2008)

thank god, but i knew it was fake from the beginning


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 2, 2008)

yay! my old skin is back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and LOL for the people who took it all seriously XD


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 2, 2008)

I knew it was fake. From the very beginning.


----------



## CannonBallZ (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh Really? Fake? Even the ads?.....but I just got an astra


----------



## hobotent (Apr 2, 2008)

Woooo, good one haha, def got me. At first I was like, no way man...but then as I read more, I was like, shit...


----------



## knilsilooc (Apr 2, 2008)

Obvious fake is obvious.

... And there were actually ads? (


----------



## Lookie401 (Apr 2, 2008)

Geez. It's finally over. I was getting a headache from all of this. Now let's get on with our lives. XP


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 2, 2008)

@ post 1, its not Friday, April 1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its Tuesday


----------



## Opium (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah the R4 Update was a decoy joke. A lot of people fell for it and even more got pissed off. It was pretty funny though looking back through that thread. I get to have a bit of fun.

I big 'sorry' goes out to the people who got upset and also to the headache I might have created for the R4 Team. *As a present of good faith I give to you the ROM for Golden Sun: Solar Soothsayer (yes its real, its not April Fools anymore):*

Download


----------



## JPH (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh! It's true - you guys got me!

I was just about to quit too!


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Apr 2, 2008)

you sure got me real good.


----------



## dice (Apr 2, 2008)

ah well I guess it's time to remove the av


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 2, 2008)

how...ho..how could you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm leaving and i'm never coming back


----------



## Hellios (Apr 2, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> Yeah the R4 Update was a decoy joke. A lot of people fell for it and even more got pissed off. It was pretty funny though looking back through that thread. I get to have a bit of fun.
> 
> I big 'sorry' goes out to the people who got upset and also to the headache I might have created for the R4 Team. *As a present of good faith I give to you the ROM for Golden Sun: Solar Soothsayer (yes its real, its not April Fools anymore):*
> 
> Download


1/10



Spoiler



You could've set the description and the icon...


----------



## jeffc313 (Apr 2, 2008)

I totally fell for it
next time, Ill remember when April Fools Day is near.


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 2, 2008)

Lol at all the people getting angry, the only ones angry are those who fell for it hook line and sinker.

I had a good laugh yesterday, nice joke.

Hopefully plenty of annoying noobs left!


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 2, 2008)

I knew it


----------



## ex.gbatemp (Apr 2, 2008)

No offense admins but *you guys are idiots*. *Did you even bother to consider that some of GBAtemp's members would be extremely sensitive towards Gamespot/CNET after the Jeff Gerstman scandel?!*

*You lost members* - some even deleted all of their posts! 

The community was seriously damaged by your joke! I hope it was worth the laugh. 

You should chalk up your ego, comb through *ever post* to identify them and *apologize * to the ones you offended. 

...


----------



## science (Apr 2, 2008)

ex.gbatemp said:
			
		

> No offense admins but *you guys are idiots*. *Did you even bother to consider that some of GBAtemp's members would be extremely sensitive towards Gamespot/CNET after the Jeff Gerstman scandel?!*
> 
> *You lost members* - some even deleted all of their posts!
> 
> ...



Looks like the gained 1 new member to me... YOU!


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 2, 2008)

ex.gbatemp said:
			
		

> No offense admins but *you guys are idiots*. *Did you even bother to consider that some of GBAtemp's members would be extremely sensitive towards Gamespot/CNET after the Jeff Gerstman scandel?!*
> 
> *You lost members* - some even deleted all of their posts!
> 
> ...



i wonder who created a new account just to post this.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 2, 2008)

ex.gbatemp said:
			
		

> No offense admins but *you guys are idiots*. *Did you even bother to consider that some of GBAtemp's members would be extremely sensitive towards Gamespot/CNET after the Jeff Gerstman scandel?!*
> 
> *You lost members* - some even deleted all of their posts!
> 
> ...



Happy April Fools day to you too!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2008)

ex.gbatemp said:
			
		

> No offense admins but *you guys are idiots*. *Did you even bother to consider that some of GBAtemp's members would be extremely sensitive towards Gamespot/CNET after the Jeff Gerstman scandel?!*
> 
> *You lost members* - some even deleted all of their posts!
> 
> ...


We're sorry you deleted your posts (and yes, I know who this is, only one member did that). I felt awful after seeing what you'd done, but we didn't make you edit the content out of your posts, that was you over-reacting. In fact, most members eventually got past the joke and started going back to business as usual. Also, we were pulling down more visitors last night than just about any other night, so if anything we've actually gained members.

Again, sorry you took it so hard though. We hope you'll eventually get past this and come back, but if not, well, it's your call.


----------



## Austinz (Apr 2, 2008)

Damnit its not owned by CNET anymore, well im sorry guys, but this will be my last post, without CNET, gbatemp is dead to me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 2, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> Yeah the R4 Update was a decoy joke. A lot of people fell for it and even more got pissed off. It was pretty funny though looking back through that thread. I get to have a bit of fun.
> 
> I big 'sorry' goes out to the people who got upset and also to the headache I might have created for the R4 Team. *As a present of good faith I give to you the ROM for Golden Sun: Solar Soothsayer (yes its real, its not April Fools anymore):*
> 
> Download



No need to apologize mate, it was a class gag!


----------



## kompact (Apr 2, 2008)

I deleted my posts as a knee jerk reaction as well (I was pissed/disappointed and didn't want a corp entity owning my words as it were) ten min later I realized it was one day before April 1st - doh!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2008)

kompact said:
			
		

> I deleted my posts as a knee jerk reaction as well (I was pissed/disappointed and didn't want a corp entity owning my words as it were) ten min later I realized it was one day before April 1st - doh!


Guess that makes two. Sorry about that! Though, I hope you understand if I question the logic behind deleting old posts. It seems like a lot of effort for an act of protest.


----------



## Fieryshadowz (Apr 2, 2008)

Cool, I knew it was a Joke but then again, that slight possibility that it was real sucked hard. . .glad it was a joke.


----------



## shouryuuken (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone who actually fell for that is *fucking retarded*. It was so shittly done and over the top. SO blatantly obvious. Give me a break.


----------



## Seina (Apr 2, 2008)

Lawd iz dat sum chemo 4 teh cancer killin GBAtemp?


----------



## wiiyogi (Apr 2, 2008)

to THING GBATEMP COULD DO TAHT STOOPID SHIT

yuh guys fucking HAD MEE i was so pissed, i actually signed in this time,, thisis my FIRST POST LOL i had to come on and tell your fatasses taht YES
YOU GOT ME HAPPY :| 
LOL but THANK YOU GOD GBATEMP is owned by GBATEMP. MAKE SURE IT STAyS LIEK THAT. 

stoopid guys had me FREAKED :|


----------



## Nottulys (Apr 2, 2008)

That was pretty fucked right there...had me going until I read the date today.  Assholes....cursing....its like wiping your ass with silk!!!


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 2, 2008)

It was a little over the top to be believable.

Maybe would have got a 13 year old kid.


----------



## danielgardino (Apr 2, 2008)

I must confess that I´ve never seen so much dedication and work to try to make us fall for this nasty April Fools joke. Advertising Banners, CNET Taskbar, even shutting down the site for a few hours just to pretend the servers are moving to CNET... that´s pretty orchestrated joke.

Oh, and the "new" moderators... Adam, Pete, Ryan, Ian and Liam... that´s very funny. Very nice people.


----------



## iag25 (Apr 2, 2008)

a sigh of relief !


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Apr 2, 2008)

It was pretty obvious IMO, but nice try nonetheless.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 2, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> It was a little over the top to be believable.
> 
> Maybe would have got a 13 year old kid.



nah.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> It was a little over the top to be believable.
> 
> Maybe would have got a 13 year old kid.
> Only if you take it as just what you saw on the outside (the banner and such), the reason it was believable was because of things I will speak off underneath the quote below...
> ...


There was much more to it than that. We had fake topics appear and disappear, we leaked faked rumors for a month, etc etc. We had most people believing it was true before the actual joke went into effect. The cherry on top was that we released it on March 31st (April 1st in Australia) to avoid the typical "It was launched on April fools day so it has to be a joke" skepticism. 

However, admittedly, it probably wasn't as convincing if you hadn't been hearing all th rumors swirling, and seeing people's topics on it mysterious get closed/deleted. Or if you hadn't seen the fake staff arguments we put on in the IRC channel, or didn't know about the quitings. This was one of the most complex, elaborate, and convoluted pranks you'll probably ever see.


----------



## pkprostudio (Apr 2, 2008)

I *still* can't believe some people fell for it after reading through all the pages of that thread. (Ahem, JPH)


----------



## JPH (Apr 2, 2008)

Shit.

C'mon guys, this is the second time I've shitted my pants today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBAtemp Shop needs official GBAtemp underwear.

You guys sure did get me though!

GBAtemp


----------



## chuckstudios (Apr 2, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Renegade_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I get for leaving for leaving for a while... I miss out on the good stuff


----------



## DespizingU (Apr 2, 2008)

Poor JPH. He really fell for it. He was actually pretty pissed about the sell out too.

That was a very obvious and lame April Fools(hope you guys try harder next year), but I think JPH deserves an apology. He was probably balled up in his corner in the fetal position crying about this. 
poor guy.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 2, 2008)

SHIT!!! 


wait... w00t! No mother fucking asswiping censorship!


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 2, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [02:54]  You know this was all Cnets fault.....it wouldnt have been as big f a deal if they didnt suck balls....
> [02:54]  you have a point
> [02:54]  for once
> [02:54]  moots said something good
> ...


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 2, 2008)

thank you so much i thought the end was in sight

we love all you guys and the people who make it how it is...you bastards!


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 2, 2008)

can we keep the gamespot skin as an option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 2, 2008)

It's not an "april fools" if you make the joke before April. Then its just a prank.

It was a well done prank. 'A' for effort! I hope next year the staff can do a good april fools joke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (e: there's still time to get one in this year!)


I hadn't fallen for it but it was fun watching the shit hit the fan.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> It's not an "april fools" if you make the joke before April. Then its just a prank.


The joke was made in April.... in Australia.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 2, 2008)

Damn, i had nothing else to do. And the gray bar was annoying.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 2, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was posted Yesterday, 11:33 AM. Are you sure you aren't overestimating the time difference?
Even then, were the sever or poster shaunj66 in an april 1st time zone at the time?


----------



## Bamboo (Apr 2, 2008)

*thank you for fun!!!!!*


----------



## shineget (Apr 2, 2008)

i just logged in purely to see if it was a joke or not, thank god it was. To be honest, i did fall for it at first but assumed it was an april fools after reading some of the forum posts. but there was always a part of me that thought, maybe, just maybe.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're referring to the announcement topic, that was made in advance several hours before the actual prank.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well thanks jph for the pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however I knew it was a april fools joke as soon as you told me lol! I thought you where in on it, Shame on you guys doing that to him!  lol


----------



## Gus122000 (Apr 2, 2008)

Never thought it was true


----------



## Brainy142 (Apr 2, 2008)

KiVin got BEAT DOWN by the april fools joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I figured It was fake after I went to the cnet site and didn't see your listiong and it was before april fools


----------



## bobrules (Apr 2, 2008)

I WAS RIGHT. april fools made the entire forum into a testing area.


----------



## Tanas (Apr 2, 2008)

This must have been the worse April fools of the lot... why would a law abiding site want to own  a warez related site, and ruin their reputations.


----------



## kmaster78 (Apr 2, 2008)

That was a good joke!  Because poop would definitly hit the fan if it were true!
There is a lot of april fools jokes going around the web.  This one is the best!


----------



## JPH (Apr 2, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> This must have been the worse April fools of the lot... why would a law abiding site want to own  a warez related site, and ruin their reputations.



The Staff can't have a little fun every once in a while?

Actually, I think it boosted the site's popularity - not decreased it!


----------



## Tanas (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, maybe you are right but it was definitely the most questionable, and it sort of did appear legit at first.


----------



## NextStep (Apr 2, 2008)

i like the effort that was put into it.

it got me fooled for a minute, then i remembered it was April Fools. so year. good day~


----------



## NeoWoeN (Apr 2, 2008)

Best april fool ever, really.


----------



## perimbean (Apr 2, 2008)

For a while I though GBATemp was sold out to CNET.

Come think of it....it would be a BIG WASTE.
Anyway, you fooled me!

Great work to the staff and people behind the scene who took great pains to maintain and grow the site!

Kudos!


----------



## JacobReaper (Apr 2, 2008)

WELL, i knew it, i knew it.. just didn't want to believe it was an april fools joke >_>"

cause if they did own gbatemp, how would we still be posting about modding, flashcarts and so on..


----------



## kompact (Apr 2, 2008)

shouryuuken said:
			
		

> Anyone who actually fell for that is *fucking retarded*. It was so shittly done and over the top. SO blatantly obvious. Give me a break.



Well I guess I am retarded! I didn't realize it was April fools (just didn't dawn on me it was that time of year), dropped by the site to see what was new in the homebrew world this week and saw the news on the front page. For those people who are not on the forums daily and not expecting a rouse ... well it was pretty well done. GJ guys.


----------



## Westside (Apr 2, 2008)

It was a really cruel joke.  Only 1% of me believed it, but I love GBAtemp so much, that 1% was enough to torment me.  I don't think my heart can take it anymore...

-Edit- Sorry, this ain't the testing area...


----------



## Tanas (Apr 2, 2008)

Maybe the main reason why most people fell for these jokes was because to most  of us they where posted on the March 31st not on April fools day , and that is the only reason most people fell for them.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 2, 2008)

My fool was better  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lawl


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 2, 2008)

Caught myself. I was like, wait....  At least I'm not so stupid, although I was first like WTF!!  Lawl.


----------



## Dudu.exe (Apr 2, 2008)

I still dont belive someone really fell for it.. and i´m not even a regular menber.. was just too obvius.


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Apr 2, 2008)

People that can't learn to look at the date and notice that it's *April the 1st* are retarded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can't take anything seriously on a day like that.


----------



## NYCvinster (Apr 2, 2008)

I knew it was a joke, and now that the swear filter is off, I'd just like to say from the bottom of my heart .... Boo!
(you thought I was going to curse? fuck you!)


----------



## JPH (Apr 2, 2008)

"Ya, I knew it was fake the whole time"
"You guys are retards, any one with a brain knew it was fake"
"Haha, you idiots - I knew it was fake"

Yeah, bullshit.
That was the most convincing April Fools joke ever.

Ever.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> "Ya, I knew it was fake the whole time"
> "You guys are retards, any one with a brain knew it was fake"
> "Haha, you idiots - I knew it was fake"
> 
> ...


What April Fools joke?


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> "Ya, I knew it was fake the whole time"
> "You guys are retards, any one with a brain knew it was fake"
> "Haha, you idiots - I knew it was fake"
> 
> ...



Yeah that's right....

Goodjob to the Webmaters and all the others for such a great hoax

But the best April Fool (in my opinion) is from IGN with their Zelda the movie ^^


----------



## Youkai (Apr 2, 2008)

at least the idea was funny ...

i think its a good thing that the staff makes themselfes the work and think about a nice april fool for all of us here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are several pages that made nothing or like nothing which is lame in my opinion.

Ok it could have been less obvious but still in the first minute i was a little bit "surprised" why gbatemp changed when i wen on the page, until i realised that its 1. april and that this sounded all fishy.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 2, 2008)

Wait, JPH wasn't faking? That actually surprises me.

But yeah, the poor ad and the scrolling C|NET bar on top gave it away pretty quick.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 2, 2008)

god thing i kept my cool... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







is linki really gone?!


----------



## JPH (Apr 2, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> god thing i kept my cool...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. 

Good ol' Linkiboy is back, and I hope Orc and ShadowXP come back as well! (And Thug should be here in a couple of hours for his next shift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 2, 2008)

i DID keep my cool!

i miss thug and orc the most... go away linki!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 2, 2008)

oh and spikey and ace quitting was part of it too?
to kinda hint that something was going on?


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 2, 2008)

Scary


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> oh and spikey and ace quitting was part of it too?
> to kinda hint that something was going on?


Thug, myself, and Spikey were all part of it.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 2, 2008)

spikey came backe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well... what i was stating about cnet alot yesterday was true! and yes, VVoltz is my hoe


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 2, 2008)

LMAO this is good... come back from school to hear about this! I thought it was a bit shifty when the ad suddenly stopped working, but then I was a bit sus about whether this was even a prank because I didn't think about other places still being before 12 midday...


----------



## Jundeezy (Apr 2, 2008)

I...I knew it..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .

But good one! I saw JPH on the IRC saying its all over and creating a new one called jpht3mp


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 2, 2008)

HAY GAIS!

Man, it was hard being a sell-out corporate bastard.

Glad THAT'S over with... told you I wouldn't let anything bad happen.

( 8^D~


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 2, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> HAY GAIS!
> 
> Man, it was hard being a sell-out corporate bastard.
> 
> ...


You lied to the point you pretended you were drunk.
WELL PLAYED MTHRNITE.
Well played...


----------



## JPH (Apr 2, 2008)

lol, Jundeezy - I would have made something like that if good ol' GBAtemp really was bought by CNET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mthrnite, ya had me fooled.

And one sad thing:



Spoiler: :'(




23:33:59  fucking dont talk to me ever again
23:34:15  I MEAN IT
23:34:21  lmao
23:34:26  I didn't know either
23:34:27  fuck off
23:34:38  Settle down
23:34:43  You knew as much as I did
23:34:51  So don't get pissy with me
23:35:35  I thought that CNET bought the site too
23:36:54  What's wrong with you


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 2, 2008)

JPH some of your posts made it seem like you were in on this and only attempting to make it more believable. I guess those posts were genuine


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 2, 2008)

maybe hes ROFLing and LHAOing behind his computa screen right now
at the fact that he tricked us and gbatemp too!

like he tricked us by not tricking us..
ouch my brain hurts


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, maybe he's got his own April Fool's joke up his sleeve, but who but him really knows?


----------



## JPH (Apr 2, 2008)

Harpuia said:
			
		

> JPH some of your posts made it seem like you were in on this and only attempting to make it more believable. I guess those posts were genuine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Innappropriate.



Good Lord, I hate Liam!


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 2, 2008)

So the R4 UPDATE WAS NOT APRIL FOOLS FAKED? Where's da download?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2008)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> So the R4 UPDATE WAS NOT APRIL FOOLS FAKED? Where's da download?


That was a joke within a joke. It was fake too.


----------



## lookout (Apr 2, 2008)

You staff are - son- of - B***! i hate April Fools! it good to see gbatemp back to normal...


----------



## bfoos (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome! I had a WTF?? moment after the announcement yesterday, but quickly came to my senses when I looked at the date a remembered one of the admins is Australian.

Well played GBAtemp.


----------



## GH0ST (Apr 2, 2008)

April Fools ?
I was banned (sarcasm) ... and i was still under suspension ... until now ;-)

Quote of the day : “If someone had told me years ago that *sharing a sense of humour* was so vital to partnerships, I could have avoided a lot of sex!” ... and strifes... Peace u fools ;-)


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 2, 2008)

Great job, GBAtemp, I will be missing Cnet_Peter though.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 2, 2008)

This was really an awesome joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't believe it for a second though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I had a good laugh.

Actually, I'd believe if you'd sold GBAtemp to any other company. But Cnet? Never 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone here complains about how bad GameFAQs is!


----------



## grubbymitts (Apr 2, 2008)

Apart from it being obvious, the biggest clue was in the first letters of the names of the new mods spelling out APRIL , although you did well hiding it by having CNET_Peter as the first to post.

Hope stealing their logos for the day doesn't  backfire, dudes! 

Well done.  I liked this one much more than Google's lame effort.


----------



## Anorhc (Apr 2, 2008)

Now I will laugh at those who said: "That's it. Goodbye forever." and "This is the worst news ever."

Seriously. People who are over-dramatic are hilarious.


----------



## JPH (Apr 2, 2008)

Anorhc said:
			
		

> Now I will laugh at those who said: "That's it. Goodbye forever." and "This is the worst news ever."
> 
> Seriously. People who are over-dramatic are hilarious.



People who care about the online community, NDS and Wii Release Information and the website in general...

And for those that have been here for over a year or so.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Anorhc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen, I was really really sad, not because of the change but because of people leaving,  I am very serious when I say I care for a bunch of good people here.


----------



## imtony (Apr 2, 2008)

I read it during school and it got me really bad. I was like WTF ? ARE YOU SERIOUS ? It had me going on til a couple of periods later, someone april fooled me and I realized this is probably just a April's fool joke too. But oh so convincing. =(


----------



## GH0ST (Apr 2, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> Amen, I was really really sad, not because of the change but because of people leaving,  I am very serious when I say I care for a bunch of good people here.



I understand i was sad also because some people were not only fooled but nervous. Let's find something no so big but more funny next time ... so we can really enjoy it all together.

Somehow it is a good lesson ... about friendship and GBAtemp dependencies ;-)


----------



## Doggy124 (Apr 2, 2008)

R4 1.18...
CNET....

Next year I will leave the forum until 7th April.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 2, 2008)

I bet you bumbags who PM'd me saying I was a sellout feel real dumb now.


----------



## superrob (Apr 2, 2008)

Well you got me for the first 30 minnuts but after that i really began to hate the joke.


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 2, 2008)

Man, I`m just really happy, that this big Advertisement bar is gone. That thing drove me crazy I tell you *haha*

Great Aprils Fools joke. I respect everyone who was involved in this complot for that. And I think the message you wanted to deliver with this joke is really good and hopefully everyone, including myself, in here at gbatemp will now appreciate the staff and what you guy are doing here a bit more.

R.I.P ClNet... or maybe not in peace


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 2, 2008)

oh wow, people actually fell for it?


don't mean to demean the prank, it was perfectly executed.
But Cnet buying a community of pirates? didn't believe it for a second 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought members were playing along lol, I didn't think anyone was actually fooled




and yes, thanks for always maintaining integrity GBAtemp, I love you guys


----------



## Bruinbaard (Apr 2, 2008)

Good joke and a very well set-up.
But it was quite obvious since everyone knows every gbatemper hates gamespot and exactly that logo you put in the gamespot logo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If you would have done it another time of the year I think gbatemp would've lost like half of its popuation


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

The main problem with April Fools Day ...


... is the fact that every day is April Fools Day on the internet.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 2, 2008)

_*yawns
*stretches_

So anything good happen yesterday?  

j/k guys.  It was a nice prank.  Well executed.  

I knew something was afoot as soon as Ace Gunman resigned.  There's no way that power-mad mother****** ***** **** *** *** ******* **** * ********* ****.

_*Filtered by Ace Gunman_

[EDIT] See?


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 2, 2008)

I fell for it like the others xDD
you got us good
but it wasn't funny rly


----------



## Prime (Apr 2, 2008)

That April Fools was lame. 

*Failed*


----------



## cutterjohn (Apr 2, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Did we get you? Yeah we did! *NEITHER CNET NETWORKS NOR GAMESPOT HAVE BOUGHT OUT GBAtemp*. It was an April Fools joke... Now take a deep breath and relax! No, not even close.  OMG! Ponies! FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is kivan?

[EDIT]
You should've found someone at gamespot or CNET to post a fake corp. press release.  It would've been MUCH better with that, still without even verifying it, I picked it out as a semi-early(to me) April Fools Day joke attempt.  Dunno why people fell for it though, the "new mods" whose initials spelt APRIL, lack of press release at CNET, lack of copyrights, change of DNS records, metatags, etc. just proved it a lame joke.

Nice try though, but you guys will never beat OMG! Ponies!
[/EDIT]


----------



## Electric_Wizard (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought it was a pretty good gag, don't know why people are so upset.

Seemed plausible enough until someone reminded me of the date!


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 2, 2008)

cutterjohn said:
			
		

> WTF is kivan?


You come to temp and you don't know who KiVan is? Shame shame.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He's the guy that founded the website. The mythical member #1.


----------



## ben_r_ (Apr 2, 2008)

Man am I glad thats over with! That was scary!


----------



## cutterjohn (Apr 2, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> cutterjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a LONG time since I've read the history wiki entry, and I've never seen a post by him here...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 2, 2008)

PUH!
Well done guys....
Felt so real


----------



## Verocity (Apr 2, 2008)

Damn, yall are good.


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Laren (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello. i got tricked ... thats the best April Fool jokes around!!!


----------



## Willemoke (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow dude, scared the hell out of me, happy it aint true


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 2, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> But Cnet buying a community of pirates? didn't believe it for a second


Exactly! I fell for it for about an hour when JPH PM'ed people in a panic about a week ago, but the second I realised the Gamespot/CNet connection it suddenly didn't make any sense. When JPH replied implying he'd misunderstood I just assumed he'd got his wires crossed about some other unrelated issue they'd been discussing and forgot about it. It wasn't until Saturday I put 2 and 2 together and realised it was the pre-planning for the april fools joke. 

So yeah, I was playing along yesterday. If you'd picked a smaller unknown company then you would've got me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the build-up I missed most of the moderators quitting until yesterday, the only one I knew about was Urza. So in all of this he was the only one who had me completely fooled, fantastic performance on his part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I still can't tell if JPH was in on it all along. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(edit: meaning when he sent the PM; he was so in on it yesterday. Shh, Secret Squirrel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## KiVan (Apr 2, 2008)

guys I am too old for these kind of jokes!!
DON'T EVER DO IT AGAIN!!!!

..or at least give me a share of the revenues XD


----------



## Westside (Apr 2, 2008)

KiVan, your signature is too big, you're gonna get banned.


----------



## Mars (Apr 2, 2008)

It was a very obvious (or at least to me) that it was fake, but it was an elaborate prank nontheless. You guys took it very far, even censoring out profanities.

EDIT: Forgot to add though, I foolishly believed in the R4 kernel release. It was huge letdown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dice (Apr 2, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> In the build-up I missed most of the moderators quitting until yesterday, the only one I knew about was Urza. So in all of this he was the only one who had me completely fooled, fantastic performance on his part.



Who said it was a performance?


----------



## Defiance (Apr 2, 2008)

When Costello said he was resigning that kinda gave it away for me...


----------



## BioHazard7 (Apr 3, 2008)

That is by far one of the most elaborate April fools jokes ive ever seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its a shame some people actually left though.


----------



## JPH (Apr 4, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> And I still can't tell if JPH was in on it all along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I played a part all right.
Though I was just bait for spreading the rumor.

I was _totally_ convinced the site had sold to CNET. They lied to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me slap Thug4L1F3 around a bit with a large trout


----------



## laurenz (Apr 4, 2008)

I can't appreciate the prank.
Even though I appreciate how none of the crew never doubted about it. It really asks some guts to even attempt such a cheesy prank as this one.


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 4, 2008)

I couldn't decide whether it was an april fool or not, but I knew inside of me that if it turned out to be real, I couldn't survive without GBAtemp for long.

So I'm happy that it wasn't.


----------

